# Groomer Abuse



## nairballs (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there anyway to find out if a groomer might be abusing a dog? I use a mobile groomer and I'm not present during grooming. A few things give me cause for concern.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What things give you a concern that your dog is being abused? I don't know of anyway to tell but if the dog cowers away from the groomer and has its tail between its legs that may be a sign. If you think your groomer is abusing your dog then take it to a groomer where you can watch. Like at petsmart you can watch them groom your dog, or call other groomers and see if they allow you to watch.


----------



## nairballs (Dec 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> What things give you a concern that your dog is being abused? I don't know of anyway to tell but if the dog cowers away from the groomer and has its tail between its legs that may be a sign. If you think your groomer is abusing your dog then take it to a groomer where you can watch. Like at petsmart you can watch them groom your dog, or call other groomers and see if they allow you to watch.


The dog shakes and is scared when it's grooming time, that isn't my biggest concern. My dog is very sensitive to stress, she gets sick when stressed out. Everytime she is groomed she gets either stomach upset, itching etc. Again, could just be the stress of grooming. There have been the minor nicks and cuts. My biggest thing is last grooming, 12 hours after the dog started to cough very bad. This is the kind of cough the dog makes when pulling in her leash, a collapsing trachea kind of thing. The cough was very bad. I suspected an injury to her trachea from perhaps rough handling on the grooming table etc. Vet said might be kennel cough although the dog was not around any other dog in ages. And if she picked it up while being groomed it wouldn't have started in 12 hours.

Thoughts?

Jeff


----------



## JAYBO837 (Dec 8, 2006)

how would one address a groomer who has been seen striking a customers pet?...the customer was preset as well?...the groomer said that you must make them listen as puppies...i have never struck my pet"at all'..i feel as if this groomer does this to one pet...they may do it to many others as well. what advise do you have for this terrible event?...


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

If you feel your dog is being abused, it is simpy, just go to a different groomer. You can't honestly say yes or no that the groomer is hurting your dog because you don't watch, and you cannot prove it.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

skiddish bitch said:


> how would one address a groomer who has been seen striking a customers pet?...the customer was preset as well?...the groomer said that you must make them listen as puppies...i have never struck my pet"at all'..i feel as if this groomer does this to one pet...they may do it to many others as well. what advise do you have for this terrible event?...


Totally, Totally, Totally UNACCEPTABLE!!!!! It's a complete disgrace to groomers everywhere this person is in business!!! Run from this nasty person and report him/her to animal control for abuse


----------



## Kari's Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

When I worked in a groom shop I saw some downright diffacult and nasty dogs but you know what? Thats why its a matter of patience to be a groomer. Sometimes you have to be firm but this NEVER EVER includes hitting a dog or physically harming them. I've gotten half way through a dog and sent it home because it became way too stressed. A groomer will want to do whats best for your dog, although disipline is important in a dog's life, it is NOT the responsiblity to ever correct the dog and is important for them to know that.

simply, I'd find a new groomer, one you feel very comfortable with.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Kari's Mom said:


> A groomer will want to do whats best for your dog, although disipline is important in a dog's life, it is NOT the responsiblity to ever correct the dog and is important for them to know that.


I agree wholeheartedly with your entire post, except this one sentence. As a groomer, unfortunately, it often falls to us to be the ones to teach a dog to tolerate and behave for being groomed, sometimes this involves a correction such as a sharp AHHHhhhhh when a dog turns to bite. There is a gaping difference in a correction and hitting a dog. That said, it also is up to us to reward and make the experience as pleasant as it can be for the dog. Lots of praise and snuggles and attention are what you'll hear coming from my grooming area, much more often than you'll hear a correction.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmmm...will agree with being patient, but not correct a dog that just tried to take my hand off, or snapped at my face, or is just over all being a brat...because he just doesn't know any better? That I will not tolerate; I have a TON of patience with the dogs and cats I groom, and I do let them choose how much correction I have to give them, but I will correct them if I have too, because I don't have all day to groom ONE dog or cat because it doesn't want to get groomed. That said, I also make sure to love on the animal when he is doing what I am asking correctly, like standing nicely on the table, or tolerating the HV dryer, or the stand dryer, etc. 

I groom some of the most 'quote un quote' ungroomable dogs in my town...and most of them were just plain 'naughty'; in other words speaking, they just knew how to bear their teeth, or let out a nice snarl, and the groomer would back off...not me...I ignore those idol threats and keep doing what I am doing. Sure they tried to snap a few times, but they learnt that I didn't let go, didn't hurt them, DID tell them "NO"...and now they accept the grooming like it's nothing. 

When it comes to panicky dogs, I just go slower; I still don't back off, I just reassure them more...take more time to introduce them to the 'new stuff', like the HV dryer...that's usually the hardest part...I just take it slow. Sending them home before getting them desensitized to equipement can make it harder in the future to groom; so I make sure to do it right the first time.


----------



## nairballs (Dec 31, 2007)

What about a hidden mike or camera in collar?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

How about instead of subjecting your dog to more possible abuse, you change groomers and go with one that allows you to be present or watch your dog being groomed?

By the way anything hidden in the collar wouldn't work, as the groomer will normaly remove them before grooming.


----------



## nairballs (Dec 31, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> How about instead of subjecting your dog to more possible abuse, you change groomers and go with one that allows you to be present or watch your dog being groomed?
> 
> By the way anything hidden in the collar wouldn't work, as the groomer will normaly remove them before grooming.


A few reasons.

1. I don't have 3-4 hours to sit and weight at the groomer for my turn.

2. Been using this person for a long time and would hate to get rid of them if they are doing nothing wrong. Not to mention they are mobile and come to me.

Collar being set on the counter would still record audio I would think.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Since it's a mobile groomer, there's really no reason why you couldn't go check on your dog to see how things are going. I often did this when I used a mobile groomer. That way, the groomer won't know when, or if, you're going to take a peek. 

With that said, many dogs act up the minute they see their human, so, groomers aren't always real happy about it. My female is great, and could care less when she's getting groomed (she loves it), but my male wants his mama the minute he sees me.


----------



## Joker22075 (Jan 4, 2008)

if you suspect the groomer stop using that groomer. take you dog to someone else. a good groomer will have the best intrest or the dog in mind. at the shop i work in if the dog get too stressed we give them a breaks even though this may make it take longer to finsh the dog. it's not good to over stress the animals. and if it gets too bad we will call the owner and send the dog home.


----------



## groupiestuff (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know the correct name but my brothers dog had this happen. Developed a cough right after being groomed and had to go to the vet caused by the groomer being too rough.


. This is the kind of cough the dog makes when pulling in her leash, a collapsing trachea kind of thing. The cough was very bad. I suspected an injury to her trachea from perhaps rough handling on the grooming table etc. Vet said might be kennel cough although the dog was not around any other dog in ages. And if she picked it up while being groomed it wouldn't have started in 12 hours.

Thoughts?

Jeff[/QUOTE]


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Kennel Cough can show up in 12 hours, even less I think, depending on the dog's immune system...I would think a mobile groomer would be a perfect place to harbor it too; all it takes is one dog to 'leave it' there, and others are susceptable. And even more risk if the groomer doesn't require the vaccination. 

Also, it may not have been the groomer being too rough, but the dog spinning, or trying to make a leap off the table...sometimes you just can't stop the animal's motion soon enough that he hits the end of the noose pretty hard... Not saying that the groomer wasn't too rough with your brothers dog, but the goofy critters can apply too much pressure on those nooses pretty easily if they are overly anxious, or just don't like being on the table. For these, I put a 'chest strap' on the dog; just a noose put just behind the forelegs, can keep the dog from 'hanging' in the noose. A belly strap can keep the dog from lunging too far forward, as well. So if a groomer grooms a dog that likes to try and escape off the table, hopefully he or she would 'remember' that so the next time they are better prepared, so the dog doesn't hurt himself in the noose.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

nairballs said:


> Is there anyway to find out if a groomer might be abusing a dog? I use a mobile groomer and I'm not present during grooming. A few things give me cause for concern.


If you are still using that mobile groomer consider asking to watch the next grooming, if there is something about the way the groomer handles your dog or anything that bothers you I'd urge you to ask questions or speak up. Some dogs come to me shaking or tail between the legs, but dogs can also sence when the owner is nervous. I prefer to offer them to watch, a dog will shake for more than one reason like a cat will purr whether happy or mad. I won't even use muzzles unless as a last resort, if a dog seems aggressive or scared to prevent injuries on myself or the dog i will request for the owner to assist - so they understand what i have to try to work with. I think if you aren't happy find another groomer.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Totally, Totally, Totally UNACCEPTABLE!!!!! It's a complete disgrace to groomers everywhere this person is in business!!! Run from this nasty person and report him/her to animal control for abuse


I completely agree!!! Report that person!!


----------



## boogadoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Funny that at the bottom of this post is a link to....The worst things groomers have seen. There is usually a reason a clients pet does not do well. If you have a mobile groomer it should be easily enough to watch grooming without pet noticing you. I require my clients to drop off before 10:00 a.m. and call when they are ready, doing them in the order they come in. The only thing I can say about doing a pet straight through, as in mobile, verses dropping off at a salon or vet is this....If your pet has a tendancy to be fearful, nerverous or uncomfortable I know you think..."Hey, the quicker they are done the less traumatic"....WRONG. I always encourage clients to be patient because if I have to get their pet out in an hour or so then I have NO time to "baby talk" go slow, convince it's not the end of the world or slowly convince the pet that groomers will not hurt them and it truely can be a "feel good" experiance. If I have extra "paranoid" parents them I tell them to be in @ 10:00 a.m. because I am usually through bathing then and can concentrate on finishing their baby and have them out by 12:00. I would so much rather have time to go slow with shy babies than have to rush through them to please a parents.
Been grooming for 17 years FYI


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree with boogadoo here. As a groomer myself I personally hate it when an owner watches and its no better for the pet, expecially if its scared of the salon. Having the owner here excites the dog and makes it wriggle and squirm and hard to clip or brush that dog properly. When the dog does this, as a groomer you need to be firm with the dog say "AHHH". this is stressful for both groomer and dog because the dog is thinking "mummy get me outta here" and will (and i've seen it before) attack the groomer to get to their owner smiling and waving outside the window. I suggest next time go to a salon groomer and tell them your dog is a bit scared and nervous and then they should take the proper precautions. When I get a scared dog I start it first, I talk to it camly and let it sniff all the brushes I use on him and handle him softly, bath him after, again talking to him and taking things a bit slower than normal. Taking your dog into a salon takes longer but I tell my customers, if you want a half-a** job, go mobile, if you want a a well groomed happy dog, bring it to a salon. Your dogs welfare shouldn't run on how much time you have to sit and watch a mobile groomer as they have another appointment after yours so will rush to make it. I get all my dogs in between 9am-1pm and have them leave in mid-late afternoon. I don't like to keep dogs for too long as some can get stressed but alot of dogs can stay at my salon for hours as I provide water and we have an assistant who takes them out the back for a stretch and a wee wee . Alot of people who work will drop them off at 9am and pick them up in the afternoon and this works for them. Another good idea I use is to place them in a cage that's not facing other dogs but have dogs next to his cage (but screened off) as your dog will need to get used to having other dogs around him barking but not seeing a nasty snarly GSD facing him will help him keep him relatively calm. He'll soon learn with constant visits that grooming can be an enjoyable trip that he won't have to fear. I'm sure there are exceptions to this but I find Mobile groomers to be a little less professional and have heard of some nasty things going on


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Taking your dog into a salon takes longer but I tell my customers, if you want a half-a** job, go mobile, if you want a a well groomed happy dog, bring it to a salon.



Why would you make such an inflammatory statement about a fellow professional? It's not only insulting and rude, it's blatently untrue! I've taken my Poodles (Standards) to some high-priced salons who did worse than half-assed work! When I broke my leg and ankle, I had to call a mobile groomer, because I was unable to drive (or walk for awhile, for that matter). I requested they send a groomer who knew how to properly groom Poodles. They did - he did an excellent job, and far better than any I'd had to date. The bracelets were correct, the topknots beautifully shaped, and the feet were shaved bare to perfection. Bob also did as I asked with regard to shaving only two finger widths at the base of the tail (so many want to shave way too much and leave a stupid looking ball on the end). Maddy and Beau adored that guy! Bob came by every two weeks for a bath and blow dry, and every 4 weeks for a full groom over a span of 3 months. 

I groom them myself now, and was pleasantly surprised that Bob, the mobile groomer, was willing to teach me a few tricks of the trade, so to speak, which made it easier for me, a little faster, and the end result was having Poodles who look professionally done. When we're out and about, I have many stop to ask me where I take my dogs to be groomed. If I'm too busy, I call Bob. Because I know he'll do right by my darlings!


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

justagirl21 said:


> I TOTALLY agree with boogadoo here. As a groomer myself I personally hate it when an owner watches and its no better for the pet, expecially if its scared of the salon. Having the owner here excites the dog and makes it wriggle and squirm and hard to clip or brush that dog properly. When the dog does this, as a groomer you need to be firm with the dog say "AHHH". this is stressful for both groomer and dog because the dog is thinking "mummy get me outta here" and will (and i've seen it before) attack the groomer to get to their owner smiling and waving outside the window. I suggest next time go to a salon groomer and tell them your dog is a bit scared and nervous and then they should take the proper precautions. When I get a scared dog I start it first, I talk to it camly and let it sniff all the brushes I use on him and handle him softly, bath him after, again talking to him and taking things a bit slower than normal. Taking your dog into a salon takes longer but I tell my customers, if you want a half-a** job, go mobile, if you want a a well groomed happy dog, bring it to a salon. Your dogs welfare shouldn't run on how much time you have to sit and watch a mobile groomer as they have another appointment after yours so will rush to make it. I get all my dogs in between 9am-1pm and have them leave in mid-late afternoon. I don't like to keep dogs for too long as some can get stressed but alot of dogs can stay at my salon for hours as I provide water and we have an assistant who takes them out the back for a stretch and a wee wee . Alot of people who work will drop them off at 9am and pick them up in the afternoon and this works for them. Another good idea I use is to place them in a cage that's not facing other dogs but have dogs next to his cage (but screened off) as your dog will need to get used to having other dogs around him barking but not seeing a nasty snarly GSD facing him will help him keep him relatively calm. He'll soon learn with constant visits that grooming can be an enjoyable trip that he won't have to fear. I'm sure there are exceptions to this but I find Mobile groomers to be a little less professional and have heard of some nasty things going on


I'd probably be under the catagory of a mobile since I work for myself at home and sometimes I do a pick-up/drop-off service. I find it to be an insult to say that a mobile groomer does a half-a** job. I don't overbook myself to make sure I have time to 'get the job done'. If it is a dog that is new to me or that I know is nervous while being groomed, I give myself more time. If needed that may be the only dog I do that day so as not to 'rush' things. When I do groom more than one dog, I don't have the next one in til the first one is finished and gone home, for a couple reasons - to give 100% attention to one dog at a time, to better prevent kennel cough, and to allow myself time to clean the area and my tools between dogs. Personally I don't put the dogs in kennels, there is no need for this since I only have one dog in at a time. So far I only have about 3 owners who prefer to stay to watch the grooming process, 1 just cause she like to see what happens, the other two cause I have found them being there keeps their dog calmer. I have told these owners as well as others about having to talk 'baby talk' or ask what they'd want me to do/mention what I need to do if the dog becomes aggressive. Every one has their own methods and that is fine, but you shouldn't base what you've heard and say it applies to all mobile groomers. The same applies the other way A mobile groomer shouldn't 'diss' all salons bacause of knowing the bad runnings of one.



poodleholic said:


> Why would you make such an inflammatory statement about a fellow professional? It's not only insulting and rude, it's blatently untrue! I've taken my Poodles (Standards) to some high-priced salons who did worse than half-assed work! When I broke my leg and ankle, I had to call a mobile groomer, because I was unable to drive (or walk for awhile, for that matter). I requested they send a groomer who knew how to properly groom Poodles. They did - he did an excellent job, and far better than any I'd had to date. The bracelets were correct, the topknots beautifully shaped, and the feet were shaved bare to perfection. Bob also did as I asked with regard to shaving only two finger widths at the base of the tail (so many want to shave way too much and leave a stupid looking ball on the end). Maddy and Beau adored that guy! Bob came by every two weeks for a bath and blow dry, and every 4 weeks for a full groom over a span of 3 months.
> 
> I groom them myself now, and was pleasantly surprised that Bob, the mobile groomer, was willing to teach me a few tricks of the trade, so to speak, which made it easier for me, a little faster, and the end result was having Poodles who look professionally done. When we're out and about, I have many stop to ask me where I take my dogs to be groomed. If I'm too busy, I call Bob. Because I know he'll do right by my darlings!


Thank you Poodleholic! I appreciate you taking the time to stand up for other professionals who work on their own. As Bob did for you, when an owner asks me I am more than willing to give them hints on how to groom their own dog. It makes it easier on the future grooms of that dog and it's a bonding experience for owner to dog.  I'd love to see a picture of your standard poodles, that is one of my favorite breeds. Are your willing to send me a photo sometime?


----------

